# Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Combined single-port/one-inlet charging system for alllevels



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Combined single-port/one-inlet charging system for alllevels*



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 5/4/2012 9:25 AM, Peri Hartman wrote:
> >> Yea! This is good news. I don't care what standard is adopted (ok, I do,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Combined single-port/one-inlet charging system for alllevels*

Turn the coupler upside down and it looks like Mickey Mouse.....


On Fri, May 4, 2012 at 9:53 AM, corbin dunn <[email protected]> w=
rote:
>
>


> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> On 5/4/2012 9:25 AM, Peri Hartman wrote:
> >>> Yea! This is good news. I don't care what standard is adopted (ok=
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Combined single-port/one-inlet charging system for alllevels*

There are 2 distinct different types of plugs that are being addressed here -

http://www.reghardware.com/2012/05/04/eight_world_electric_car_makers_back_ac_dc_power_port_standard/

and

http://green.autoblog.com/2012/05/04/u-s-german-automakers-will-demo-fast-charging-system-at-evs26/

Rush
www.TucsonEV.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Combined single-port/one-inlet charging system for alllevels*

Hi Rush,

Interestingly the first article shows a 'Mennekes Combo' - top half Mennekes (IEC 62196-2) - rather than a 'J1772 Combo' which the second article accurately shows ie the top half is J1772 and the bottom a Chademo-like DC connection. I wonder if the first article used the wrong image? Based on the two articles, it looks like we are going to have an EU system, a US system and maybe Chademo for the rest of the world.

Some 'standard'!

Regards, Martin Winlow
Herts, UK
http://www.evalbum.com/2092
www.winlow.co.uk





> Rush wrote:
> 
> > There are 2 distinct different types of plugs that are being addressed here -
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Combined single-port/one-inlet charging system for alllevels*



> Martin WINLOW <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Hi Rush,
> >
> ...


----------

